# name spelt wrong on Ryanair booking - 1 letter



## kilteragh (11 Aug 2007)

Family travelling to Liverpool from Shannon next weekend and just realised that my wife's surname (double barrelled on passport because of kids) has 1 letter missing in it. Is this likely to cause difficulties at check in or should I just ring them and pay to change the name just to avoid trouble?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Aug 2007)

depends on how sharp the staff are


----------



## kilteragh (11 Aug 2007)

But if they are sharp can they stop her boarding altogether or will we just have to pay the fee to change the name and Bob's your (albeit expensive) uncle?


----------



## niceoneted (12 Aug 2007)

My parents were away recently with my aunt and uncle flying Dublin to London with Ryanair. Uncles initials/first names were in the wrong order eg David Joseph instead of Joseph David., Staff were making a biggish deal but then let them go ahead but told them to be prepared on the return leg for possible hassle. 
All bar my mum are in their 70's -shes not far off it though. I'd try and change it for peace of mind.


----------



## almo (12 Aug 2007)

Just pass them your passport/booking form and say nothing, it's not usually a problem.  I had the same thing in January flying from Pula, my colleague had forgotten the last letter of my surname and I only noticed as I was getting my passport from my bag.


----------



## kilteragh (12 Aug 2007)

Cheers


----------



## diarmuidc (13 Aug 2007)

I would chance it. They are unlikely to spot it.


----------



## JoeB (13 Aug 2007)

My name was also spelt wrong on a Ryanair (maybe Aer Lingus) ticket and I got away with it.... my name is as per my username here with an extra 'e' at the end, fairly unusual and a friend spelt it wrong, no problems getting the flight although I was a bit worried.

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

Another similar thread...


----------



## gianni (13 Aug 2007)

Same happened to me... one letter omitted... no problems at check-in.


----------

